# Worklflow viele größere Bilder durch Einfügen auf Vorlagengröße anpassen



## Alexander Groß (23. November 2009)

Hallo,

folgende Situation:

Leere Vorlage Größe 300 x 500 Pixel

Etliche Bilder verschiedener Größe welche zum Teil noch von mir freigestellt werden müssen. Diese Bilder sind alle größer als die Vorlage in welche ich sie nach der Bearbeitung dann stecke.

Beispiel:

- Bild 624 x 1230 Pixel
- Mit Auswahlrechteck auswählen
- Strg+C
- Vorlage aktivieren
- Strg+V
- Strg+T und transformieren bis es passt (natürlich bei gehaltener Umschalttaste)

- Bild 863 x 930 Pixel etc.

Mühselig und nervig. Hoffentlich gibt es einen besseren / schnelleren Weg.



Alex


----------



## Mark (23. November 2009)

Hi!

Hm, kann sein, daß ich Dich mißverstehe, aber wenn Du beim Crop-Tool (Freistellen) Breite und Höhe (und dpi) angibst (300x500) hast Du doch das, was Du willst, oder?

Oder willst Du da was "automatisiertes"?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: oh, ah, uh? Was meinst Du mit Vorlage?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. November 2009)

Die Funktion des Tages heißt "Bild einpassen", befindet sich im Menü "Datei / Automatisieren" und wenn du diese Funktion mit der Größe deiner Vorlage fütterst, dann ist sie so nett und macht die Arbeit für dich. Und das Ganze dann in eine Aktion und per Stapelverarbeitung über tausende Bilder rauschen lassen ist auch kein Hexenwerk. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mark (23. November 2009)

Hi!

*g* wie "schräg" man denken kann:


> - Strg+T und transformieren bis es passt (natürlich bei gehaltener Umschalttaste)
> 
> - Bild 863 x 930 Pixel etc.


hatte ich so gelesen, daß DEINE händische Transformation auf diese Skalierung kommt (863x930), es sich also AUCH um einen manuellen Ausschnitt handelt 

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. November 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Einpassen klingt genau nach dem gesuchten. 

Vielen Dank.

@Mark

Habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt? Tut mir leid.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## skifan (23. November 2009)

*Diese Bilder sind alle größer als die Vorlage*

..warum machst du dann die Vorlage nicht größer und reduzierst auf die Vorgegebene nach dem Anpassen?

...noch was, ...bei Mark gelesen,...dpi Angaben interessieren im Web, bzw in der Monitordarstellung überhaupt nicht...

hast du schon mal nen screen von nem Film gemacht? da stehen dann vielleicht 20 dpi,..und seltsamerweise ist der Monitor voll ausgefüllt,...weil die Pixelgröße stimmt...

Gruß Hajö


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. November 2009)

skifan hat gesagt.:


> *Diese Bilder sind alle größer als die Vorlage*
> 
> ..warum machst du dann die Vorlage nicht größer und reduzierst auf die Vorgegebene nach dem Anpassen?
> 
> ...



Vorlage größer und dann wieder kleiner wäre ja noch mehr Arbeit. Die Bilder sind unterschiedlich groß und ich will sie so nah wie möglich an die Ränder einpassen. Was bei einem Bild klappt ist bei dem nächsten schon wieder ganz anders.  

Von dpi habe ich nichts geschrieben und beachte sie in diesem Fall auch nicht.



Alex


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

Naja, war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag...

schließlich sind 300*500 px nicht unbedingt eine optimale Arbeitsgröße, ....letztendlich wird alles beim Einpassen auf diese Bildgröße runter gerechnet und wenn du Images genau einpassen willst, dann vergrößerst du sowieso prozentual,...dann hast du aber eine sehr pixelige Ansicht...(mit Smartobjekten habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet)

..warum also nicht von vornherein eine größere Vorlage erstellen, zum Schluss alles gruppieren und dann auf die Endgröße bringen...?

Gruß HaJö


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. November 2009)

Hallo,



> enn du Images genau einpassen willst, dann vergrößerst du sowieso prozentual



Nein, in meinem Fall verkleinere ich.




> ..warum also nicht von vornherein eine größere Vorlage erstellen, zum Schluss alles gruppieren und dann auf die Endgröße bringen...?



Weil die Bilder welche eingepasst werden, alle unterschiedliche Größen haben und sie den Rand so gut wie möglich ausfüllen sollen. Dies ist bei dieser Vorgehensweise nicht gegeben da damit zum Teil größere Abstände in den Randbereichen auftreten würden. Berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre.


Alex


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

...ich meine die *Ansicht* auf dem *Monitor *prozentual vergrößern,... nicht die Bitmaps

Wo soll da ein Rand entstehen?  Für den Druck bereitest du diese halbe Passbildgröße sicher nicht vor.

...Ich persönlich finde das eben einfach den besseren workflow,...aber jeder wie er will...

Gruß HaJö


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. November 2009)

skifan hat gesagt.:


> ...ich meine die *Ansicht* auf dem *Monitor *prozentual vergrößern,... nicht die Bitmaps



Dann schreibe das bitte auch vorher dazu.



skifan hat gesagt.:


> Wo soll da ein Rand entstehen?  Für den Druck bereitest du diese halbe Passbildgröße sicher nicht vor.



Habe ich nie behauptet.

Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2009)

Also sorry, wenn ich mich vielleicht bei dir unbeliebt mache, skifan, aber ich habe immernoch
keinen blassen Schimmer, was du überhaupt als Workflow vorschlägst.
Es geht ja schon damit los, dass du einfach so behauptest, dass die Dokumentgröße von
300x500px keine optimale Arbeitsgröße ist. Ich mein, woher willst du denn wissen was optimal
ist? Wenn Alex nunmal dieses Format braucht, dann wäre es doch völlig hirnrissig, die ganze
Arbeit in einer anderen (größeren) Größe zu machen.
ich sehe auch bei deinen etwas zusammenhanglosen Vorschlägen keinen Ansatz für einen
auch nur annäherungsweise automatisierbaren (und damit zeitsparenden) Workflow.

Also ich denke, Alex hat im Grunde schon alles an der Hand, um sich seinen eigenen,
dem Vorhaben angepassten, Workflow zu erstellen. Vielleicht lassen wir ihm (und damit
auch diesem Thread) jetzt einfach mal ein wenig Ruhe, damit er es auch umsetzen kann? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

Nöö, machst dich nicht unbeliebt, aber ich habe keine Lust, hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion dazu zu erstellen,...das würde einfach den Rahmen für diese simple Aufgabe sprengen,

Ich habe einen Vorschlag gemacht, wie ich sowas mache, ...wenn das anders gesehen wird, na bitteschön, ist doch kein Zwang. 

Ein Forum dient letztendlich dem Erfahrungsaustausch, ..oder?

Hab doch geschrieben, dass es jeder machen kann, wie er will.

Sollten im Nachhinein aber für die einzelnen Bitmaps noch Bearbeitungsschritte notwendig sein, dann liegst du mit pixelgrößeren Bitmaps immer auf der besseren Seite, es sei denn, du arbeitest mit SmartObjekten...

..und trotzdem würde ich als Vorlage 600+1000 px nehmen, der Vorlage tuts nicht weh, und... runterskalieren mit Pixelverlusten sollte eben der letzte Schritt sein, ...genau wie Nachschärfen...

..habe ich meine Position dazu jetzt für jederman verständlich  dargestellt?

Gruß HaJö


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. November 2009)

Die Vorlage ist so "vorgegeben". Daran lässt sich nicht rütteln. 

Danke Martin, wie schon oben beschrieben ist dein Vorschlag genau der richtige für meine Zwecke.

@skifan

Damit du besser verstehst was ich meine habe ich mal eine kleine (Oskarnominierte) Animation gemacht.


Alex


----------



## gletscher (25. November 2009)

... und warum schreibst du nicht gleich, dass du eine Gif-Animation erstellen willst,.. das hätte die ganze Diskussion erspart,...Hellsehen geht vielleicht  im Gegenüber,..aber nicht per Web....

Naja, für mich erledigt...

Gruß HaJö


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nicht vor eine gif Animation zu erstellen. Diese dient nur der besseren Visualisierung. In meinem ersten Beitrag habe ich schon geschrieben das ich Bilder verwende welche zum Teil noch freigestellt werden müssen.

Wer lesen kann ist also klar im Vorteil.


Alex


----------

